
Salt-infused graphene creates an infrared cloaking device - lingzb
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/08/salt-infused-graphene-makes-for-a-infrared-cloaking-device/
======
jsjohnst
They mention it’s flexible enough for clothing, I wonder how practical it
would be to use it to make a low cost body suit for various purposes (ranging
from evading night vision goggles to being part of a cool high tech stage
act).

~~~
cryoshon
could have several military/space applications imo:

1\. evading IR (from what i understand this tech could avoid both passive IR
and also active/spotlight style IR, but i may be wrong)

2\. heating/cooling soldiers/astronauts depending on their needs

~~~
dfsegoat
For what it is worth - this tech. already exists for what you describe for
military purposes - as vinyl:

[https://www.ahh.biz/vinyl/vinyl_military_tent_with_ir_blocki...](https://www.ahh.biz/vinyl/vinyl_military_tent_with_ir_blocking.php)

It is used to create small tents that anti-tank etc. teams can hide within to
evade EO sensors on aircraft/vehicles.

~~~
spitfire
On the opposite team Al-Qaeda and ISIS snipers learned to use wool blankets.

So if you're ever in a war-zone and see a nice wool blanked in the middle of
nowhere, take cover.

------
ChuckMcM
Very cool effect. Not only would it be useful in space applications but it
could make better decoy tanks[1] as well :-)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dummy_tank](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dummy_tank)

------
al_ramich
Interesting application as the Space radiator material as opposed to an
infrared invasibility jacket.

------
S_A_P
I feel like each graphene story shows more and more that this is a potential
super material. I would not be surprised to read something like "Graphene
infused superconductor found to make time travel possible"

